# TOUCHES NUMERIQUES ET F5 F6



## mariestromboli (9 Février 2010)

BONJOUR, 

nouvelle dans l'utilisation de Mac, je galère sur des trucs tout simples.
Je n'arrive pas à utiliser les touches avec les chiffres autrement qu'en maintenant la touche "petite flèche" enfoncée. La touche "grande flèche" allumée me permet d'écrire en majuscules mais pas d'écrire les chiffres.
Par ailleurs, les touches F5 et F6 sont inactives...

Merci de m'aider.

Marie


----------



## tsss (9 Février 2010)

Bienvenue !!!

Direction préférences système (menu pomme), puis Langue et texte, puis Méthodes de saisie et là il faut choisir français numérique et décocher français.



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h11 ----------




mariestromboli a dit:


> &#8230;..
> Par ailleurs, les touches F5 et F6 sont inactives&#8230;
> ...



C'est peut-être qu'il ne fait pas assez sombre !
(mets ton doigts juste a droite de ton isight (webcam) pour voir !)

le site des nouveaux &#8212;> http://debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/accueil.html


----------



## mariestromboli (10 Février 2010)

merci pour le français numérique.
En revanche, je n'ai absolument pas saisi la deuxième partie de ta réponse. il y a sûrement une blague, mais je ne l'ai pas comprise. De toute façon, je pensais que je devais me servir de F5 ou F6 pour activer le clavier numérique, ce qui n'est apparemment pas le cas.

merci


----------



## MacSedik (10 Février 2010)

le clavier numérique comme l'as précisé Tsss, n'est activé que depuis Préférences système. les touches F5 et F6 pour les activer, il faudra aller dans préférences système>clavier>clavier>cocher la case : utiliser les touches F1, f2... comme des touches standards.


----------

